# New manager doesn't like me as Sous Chef



## vluu2780 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi there,
yup, My new food and Bev manager doesn't like the fact that I'm a Sous Chef because I'm a first year student in Culinary Arts. Granted I've only had 2 years of experience in the kitchen, but I've learned quickly and I've also come up with my own daily specials. I've been told that I'm good at what I do. my question is, Have any of you fellow students had that problem, and if so how did you deal with it. I swear I think he wants to make me a dishwasher. 

thx much to anyone who helps me


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

You sound like me!!! Welcome 2 CT. How do I deal with it.... Easy, just do your job. Any F&B director worth anything should be more concerned with the bottom line than the age* of the chefs. Hey, if s/he doesn't like it they can do it themselves. Apparently the chef who hired you thought you to be qualified enough. 

Boy do you ever sound like me. Your mom's name isn't Suzanne is it? 


*by age I mean culinary age or "time served"


----------



## vluu2780 (Dec 16, 2002)

No, my mom's name isn't Suzanne. but who knows, we might be separated twins  
I've been working my butt off to get this new restaurant working, Even did some construction work. and I do everything possible to close the kitchen right, and make sure everyone's happy, but still, he doesn't like me. He graduated from the same school in 94 so I think he thinks very little of 1st year students. Says I get paid too much "You're probably the highest paid 1st year student in the U.S." I think he's got to let go of the fact that I'm a student and see what I can do for this place.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't care where he graduated from, he shouldn't be acting this way. Besides take the job and do it for the experience. I think we're in very envious positions (as far as students go). I'm also a Sous Chef here in town. Nobody gripes about it. I have report cards that say I play well with others too!  Odds are you won't be there for long anyways. I don't suggest you get in their face about it. He may have went to the same school as you, but you'll learn something he didn't perhaps learn: how to deal with narrow-minded individuals.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Welcome to CT Vluu,

I think the position of Sous chef in this country may be a bit misunderstood.

It is by far the most demanding position in a professinal kitchen as far as taking care of the daily operation as well as executing the menu designed by the executive chef.I mean this with great respect for my choosen trade,but I find it hard to see a first year culinary student being the second in charge of the brigade,theres just to much to know and years to get under your belt.

I think that the person you are dealing with perhaps doesn't know how to performance manage his staff so he/she comes across this way to you.

If you find yourself in an envirement that is negitive and non supportive of you (or others) consider looking around.

The role of the Sous chef is a very cruial step in a young chefs career, they are really the unsung heroes of the industry.
It's a sous chefs hours worked,organizational skills and experience that provides the chef a little comfort zone.

If you have the chance ever to chat with Stefano zimei,Michael Anthony or even greg short, they will maybe shed some light on what it means to be a sous chef
With respect
CC


----------



## vluu2780 (Dec 16, 2002)

thx for the input CC
But say He didn't know that I was going to school, would he still think the same? Something I've learned at the last restaurant is that You can't judge a person by where he comes from, how old he/she is, etc. As a supervisor, I didn't think one of the workers was gonna make it as a cook, because he was into a lot of drugs. It turns out that with little experience under his belt, he rocked the line. and surpassed my expectations of him.


----------

